# Big Blue Wire Nuts



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I would tell you but I need to go to sleep.:whistling2:


I use idea 454s and they can do two 6 AWGs

http://www.idealindustries.com/prodDetail.do?prodId=30-454&div=7


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I would tell you but I need to go to sleep.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> I use idea 454s and they can do two 6 AWGs
> ...


Thanks!
Now go to sleep!:laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

While these will fit two #6 wires, they are only rated to 50 amp load.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

varmit said:


> While these will fit two #6 wires, they are only rated to 50 amp load.


I sure would be intrested in a link or a reference that says that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

varmit said:


> While these will fit two #6 wires, they are only rated to 50 amp load.


What led you to that conclusion?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would use Polaris taps instead.. makes a much better connection..http://www.goodmart.com/products/ns...ne-insulated-connector-1-0-14-awg-isr-1-0.htm

Product Name: NSi Polaris Insul-Tap Two Wire In-Line Insulated Connector 1/0- 14 AWG


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I would use Polaris taps instead.. makes a much better connection..


Yeah, sure you would. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

B4T said:


> I would use Polaris taps instead..


I don't even waste polaris taps on #6 in motors anymore let alone on #6 romex. Big blues all the way.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, sure you would. :laughing:


I stock them on the truck for panel changes.. they are cheap.. less than a gallon of gas.. big blues are yesterdays news.. 

These are what the supply house carries... but tiny picture...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I stock them on the truck for panel changes.. they are cheap.. less than a gallon of gas.. big blues are yesterdays news..
> 
> These are what the supply house carries... but tiny picture...


Sure you do. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Sure you do. :whistling2:


:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I don't even waste polaris taps on #6 in motors anymore let alone on #6 romex. Big blues all the way.


Exactly, there is a time and place for Polaris, but not for general splicing in dry locations.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> :no:


:sleep1::sleep1:


Hey, can you make your sig longer, you don't seem nutty enough. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Exactly, there is a time and place for Polaris, but not for general splicing in dry locations.


There are different ways of doing a job.. same as some guys painting the plywood.. what ever makes you happy... 

I like them because of AL/CU rating and they don't take up much space in the service change bucket.. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Hey, can you make your sig longer, you don't seem nutty enough. :laughing:


I tried.. but kept getting a (4) line maximum error message... as you can see there is room to add more stuff... must be a left wing conspiracy to silence me.. 

Every time I put John Valdese's name down.. it was kicked back to me.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Every time I put John Valdese's name down.. it was kicked back to me.. :laughing:


:laughing:

The software hates liberals.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :sleep1::sleep1:
> 
> 
> Hey, can you make your sig longer, you don't seem nutty enough. :laughing:


The people who believe in wealth redistribution.. entitlements... and all the free programs have come out on top. They outnumber the hard working man and woman who have to pay for the free health care and college tuition the Feds are giving out....things will get worse.. you can bank on it... Posted by a card carrying right wing nut job.. 

Is it it really possible that someone could be so ignorant about how we are paying for free healthcare now and that the free ride comes to an end in 2014 thanks to those "that came out on top"?

Also, those banks that were preying on student loans by charging deferred double digit rates have lost that business due to their greed. We were having to pick up the over priced defaults. Now with rates and terms in the real world, 
people can actually pay them back.

I think the generation we shafted with our overspending and wealth redistribution from the middle class to the wealthy, is coming along nicely.
They seem to have a clear vision of the future and refuse to look through the urine stained goggles of FOX News.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Not bad. From blue wire connectors to healthcare in 18 posts.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Not bad. From blue wire connectors to healthcare in 18 posts.


Everything was going fine, and then a hockey game broke out!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I shove whatever will fit into a big blue so that the plastic turns white and bulges out when I crank it on with a pair of lineman's.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The three oriental babes on the morning channel 6 news were looking hot this morning.


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sure everyone on here can remember seeing a melted "big blue" once or twice

​ 
600V
No. 14 thru 6 AWG
Min. 3 No. 12
Max. 2 No. 6 & 1 No. 12​


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

woostaguy said:


> I'm sure everyone on here can remember seeing a melted "big blue" once or twice


Yes, and reds and yellows and switches and outlets and fixtures and breakers and fuse holders and conductors and relays and ....


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

According to the union ec that installed out last set of pole lights, 2 #4 and a #10 fit just right!:jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> The three oriental babes on the morning channel 6 news were looking hot this morning.


But in San Fran they are trying to outlaw nakedness. 
Man the west coast is going to fall off soon.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Also, those banks that were preying on student loans by charging deferred double digit rates have lost that business due to their greed. We were having to pick up the over priced defaults. Now with rates and terms in the real world,
> people can actually pay them back.


Taken out a student loan lately? I did. Wells Fargo. 8+%. Is that "real world" when mortgages are under 4%, and the same banks are offering a whopping 0.5% interest on savings? Oh, and my credit is impeccable, so it's not that.

And the same guy you obviously like is responsible for me now paying over $12,000 annually for my healthcare plan. 

Yeah, "real world". Got it.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> The three oriental babes on the morning channel 6 news were looking hot this morning.


Careful....they're "Asian", not "Oriental". You might be paid a visit by Ninja if you keep displaying that non-PC attitude.......


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I shove whatever will fit into a big blue so that the plastic turns white and bulges out when I crank it on with a pair of lineman's.


I did a bunch of #8 and #6 splices yesterday with them. I start them by hand then finished them with a pair of small cobras. Those aren't gonna come off anytime soon :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...I start them by hand then finished them with a pair of small cobras....


 I was gonna make some joke about it only being over-stuffed if someone had to use channel-locks instead of Kleins, and then I saw this post. :laughing:

-John


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> The three oriental babes on the morning channel 6 news were looking hot this morning.


I was never much on Oriental babes. Pasty white for me. :laughing: Oh. And I cannot stand that oriental accent either.



jbfan said:


> According to the union ec that installed out last set of pole lights, 2 #4 and a #10 fit just right!:jester:


You got union electricians and contractors down there in Georgia?
I would have more luck finding a million dollars than I would finding a union electrician in these parts.
Besides. Non-Union guys can f**k it up, just as bad. But then they have an excuse.



CraigV said:


> Taken out a student loan lately? I did. Wells Fargo. 8+%. Is that "real world" when mortgages are under 4%, and the same banks are offering a whopping 0.5% interest on savings? Oh, and my credit is impeccable, so it's not that.
> And the same guy you obviously like is responsible for me now paying over $12,000 annually for my healthcare plan.
> Yeah, "real world". Got it.


If you are paying that much money for a personal or family health plan, I have some real estate I want you to look at. :whistling2: 
You guys cannot get over it can you? I think you are just still ass hurt.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue nuts and channel locks :thumbup:


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

see if your whistling at the end of the next four years.. past four years hasnt been so great has it?


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

besides everyone knows that you can fit everything under a red


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

....


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> You got union electricians and contractors down there in Georgia?
> I would have more luck finding a million dollars than I would finding a union electrician in these parts.
> Besides. Non-Union guys can f**k it up, just as bad. But then they have an excuse.
> 
> ...


 
And what excuse would that be?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I sure would be intrested in a link or a reference that says that.


In the past, it stated this on the box. It appears that this ampacity statement has been deleted, probably due to liability issues.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

duramaxdarren said:


> besides everyone knows that you can fit everything under a red


As long as it's a Buchanan!
:thumbup:


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

yup! lmao!


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

220/221 said:


> Blue nuts and channel locks :thumbup:


 
That's why they make the 426 channel locks! :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to see Ideal expand the twister line and add a big blue one with like a 9/16" hex on the back so I can crank on them with a gearwrench.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

kennydmeek said:


> As long as it's a Buchanan!
> :thumbup:


Yeah, Buchanan are the best. I like them a lot better than the Ideal wing nuts. Even though, they are made by Ideal,


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

Wait ideal owns bucannan?


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

duramaxdarren said:


> Wait ideal owns bucannan?


Yes, I noticed it recently on a couple of packages recently.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

Dam! Huh


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some guys have "girly hands"... I know this from taking off reds that are loose to begin with.. :no::no:

Putting a big blue in their hands without supervision is just looking for trouble..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I was gonna make some joke about it only being over-stuffed if someone had to use channel-locks instead of Kleins, and then I saw this post.


If you are gonna over stuff them you need a 10" or 12" pair to get them on there good. :laughing:



220/221 said:


> Blue nuts and channel locks :thumbup:


See, crazy people think alike.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

That doesn't read well lol


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

J. Temple said:


> Yes, I noticed it recently on a couple of packages recently.


Redundantly redundant.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

varmit said:


> It appears that this ampacity statement has been deleted, probably due to liability issues.


This doesn't even make sense. Why would you remove a warning label for liability issues?

So the wire nuts are only rated for 50amps but we aren't going to tell our customers that. Sounds like malarky to me!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

A wire nut shouldn't have any amps flowing through it, the idea is to cram the conductors together so all the current flows on them.

Conducting wire nuts, that reminds me of Harry's 200 amp bolts that connect the main breaker onto a bus :laughing:


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

B4T said:


> Some guys have "girly hands"... I know this from taking off reds that are loose to begin with.. :no::no:
> 
> they should try the new gorilla nuts....nice but expensive
> 
> ...


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I think maybe you should solder and tape them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I think maybe you should solder and tape them.



:thumbsup:


If they do ...


110.14(B)


> Soldered
> splices shall first be spliced or joined so as to be mechanically
> and electrically secure without solder and then be
> soldered.


----------

